# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  What are your compulsions?

## compulsive

List the obsessive thoughts and compulsions that you have.  :Cat: 


 Replaying past conversations over and over in head Imagining conversations with other people randomly. They just pop into my head and are kind of like lucid daydreams. Usually negative. seeing images of bad things happeningSearching through past to figure out things/ check for things,check doors are locked repetitivelyObsessively ruminate about whether I should do something. Extremely indecisive.

----------


## onawheel

the only place I notice this is in the kitchen, the way I cook is just strange. Always cleaning as I go and can't stand messy and wet hands so I end up washing/drying my hands too much. 

Maybe even the way I eat as well, I'm particular with the order in which I eat and don't like mixed foods together when possible.. like I always separate the food and eat each one before starting another and always in the same order. I enjoy it like that so I don't really see it as a problem though I guess it could look strange to others.

----------


## persephony

I have to eat foods in even amounts
Colored foods (i.e skittles, apple jacks) must be separated by color and eaten evenly
It is extremely difficult for me to step on cracks/lines in the sidewalk (The confusing part is that I also can't step on lines/cracks across the street from me, as though an invisible line extends all the way to where I am walking)
I also have an obsession with prime numbers, but I don't see it as a compulsion.
Anyway, those are the compulsions I haven't managed to kick.

----------


## claire74

counting, checking the street door a few times, have even left home, 10 minutes into my journey and I start getting panicky that I didnt lock up properly so go back, never take something from the front of the shelf when shopping, go over and over conversations, re-read when I've posted on fb or on here to make sure I havent said anything stupid or doesnt make sense, sometimes when cleaning I wont stop doing something until it just feels right to stop, there are others but I'd be here a while if I listed them all lol

----------


## kc1895

I finally realized that I'm very much fascinated by news regarding people who die mysteriously (mostly by accident), to the point where I spend countless hours researching their deaths and reading about their lives and what their family members and the public have to say about them.  I read far more into their lives like a detective figuring out their mindset and compiling a case about who they were and what was going through their heads up until the point of their deaths.  I also visualize their daily life as if I knew them personally from the info I gather.  This would happen soon after I wake up in the morning.  Sometimes, I would look forward to doing more research after work, and it would cross my mind like an impending task that needs to be done.

To give a specific example, recently I've been obsessed with a Canadian woman who died while climbing Mt. Everest.  I became obsessed with her because she was unexperienced in climbing and I doubt I would be so obsessed if she was a normal mountaineer who did these climbs.  I read most of the blogs and news articles related to why she did it and how she died.  I also visited all the webpages she created and watched the youtube videos of her.  I also read the commentaries about what people said about her.  Sometimes, I even reread the articles just to be sure I didn't miss something, or if I have a new explanation in my head, I would have to verify the articles I read to verify that its consistent with what was factual.  Strangely, I am not emotionally attached to the story, as normal people might feel sorry and move on, I'm completely addicted to her story and don't feel a strong sympathy or disregard. 

What is curiosity for normal people is complete fucking hell when you've realized you've spent hours wasting your life away with these stories that have been long over.  Concluded.  The end.

----------

